# cuse4bsd-kmod build error



## bluetick (Aug 31, 2012)

While trying to build webcamd & cuse4bsd-kmod.


```
# make
===>   webcamd-3.6.0.1_1 depends on package: v4l_compat>=1.0.20100321 - found
===>   webcamd-3.6.0.1_1 depends on package: cuse4bsd-kmod>=0.1.24 - not found
===>    Verifying install for cuse4bsd-kmod>=0.1.24 in /usr/ports/multimedia/cuse4bsd-kmod
===>  Building for cuse4bsd-kmod-0.1.26
make -f /usr/ports/multimedia/cuse4bsd-kmod/work/cuse4bsd-kmod-0.1.26/Makefile.lib  " PTHREAD_LIBS=-pthread" all
Warning: Object directory not changed from original /usr/ports/multimedia/cuse4bsd-kmod/work/cuse4bsd-kmod-0.1.26
make -f /usr/ports/multimedia/cuse4bsd-kmod/work/cuse4bsd-kmod-0.1.26/Makefile.kmod all
"/sys/conf/kmod.mk", line 116: Malformed conditional (${MK_CLANG_IS_CC} == "no" && ${CC:T:Mclang} != "clang")
"/sys/conf/kmod.mk", line 120: if-less endif
"/sys/conf/kern.mk", line 18: Malformed conditional (${MK_CLANG_IS_CC} != "no" || ${CC:T:Mclang} == "clang")
"/sys/conf/kern.mk", line 32: if-less endif
"/sys/conf/kern.mk", line 54: Malformed conditional (${MK_CLANG_IS_CC} == "no" && ${CC:T:Mclang} != "clang")
"/sys/conf/kern.mk", line 61: if-less endif
make: fatal errors encountered -- cannot continue
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/multimedia/cuse4bsd-kmod/work/cuse4bsd-kmod-0.1.26.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/multimedia/cuse4bsd-kmod.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/multimedia/cuse4bsd-kmod.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/multimedia/webcamd.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/multimedia/webcamd.
```


----------



## pkubaj (Aug 31, 2012)

I had a similar error when my /usr/src wasn't in sync with world.


----------



## bluetick (Sep 2, 2012)

It was after an 8.3 to 9 upgrade with freebsd-update and svn up the source. A reinstall fixed it.
Zfs import does work. It was the first time I have had to use it.


----------



## myso (Sep 20, 2012)

Hi, I have exactly the same problem. What exactly did you reinstall?

Thanks

Michael


----------



## myso (Sep 21, 2012)

Well, this one helped me:



> A make install in src/share/mk *could* also be enough, but i haven't tested it.



found in this freebsd list.


----------



## zer0sig (Oct 24, 2012)

make install in /usr/src/share/mk fixed this for me - doing a kernel compile before make world was finished. make world failed too due to a libgdbm.so version error - linked to version 4 and that seems to have fixed things but I'm trying to get current code before I do my 9 upgrade so once I get the new binaries and src installed right hopefully I will get both the new features and not too many bugs. We'll see


----------

